# Watch Cleaning Machine



## lev (May 26, 2010)

HI ALL

just aquired a national watch cleaning machine (not working )

can anyone help with the following

the motor needs replacing i have a motor that i can easily fit ( not an original) but the speed controller dosnt work very well with it

the motor wont start until nearly switched to max speed then the slightest movememnt of the switch will stop it

i have cleaned the contact points of the reostat

the heatig element dosnt work has any one ever replaced one with a different type of element like an infrared ceramic etc

the last thing is does anyone know how the motor bracket clamped onto the verical post

best regards

les


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend that owns 3 of them send me an photo's of yours and i will have a look for you as for the switch i think you u\just need a new one


----------



## lev (May 26, 2010)

HI

thanks for the reply a friend came round the other day and as 2 heads are better than one we both started thinking about ow to get the machine working withot the silly expense of bying original

the heater element is now one of the heating plates from a pair of hair straighteners it works great the moor speed control is going to be a light dimmer switch the motor i already had nd only pulls approx 1 amp

the clamp i have made with a bit of carefull filing from a cap head bolt which only leaves the jars i have seen some in a wilkinsons store that seem to be ideal and only Â£1 48 each so total cost is going to be under Â£15.00

i know it all ounds a bit mickey mouse but a the end of the day cant see any reason why it wont work and it will be a lot better than not one at all

thanks again for the reply if i get any problems wll let you know if you dont mind

best regards

les


----------

